

Extremely Cool Concept Multitouch Interfaces - patrickk
http://www.31media.de/?project=particleTouch

======
mortenjorck
There are some interesting concepts in the videos hidden behind the floaty
little black rectangles, but this has to be the most unusable video navigation
interface I've ever seen.

It _looks_ great, though.

[edit]

I see the "grid" button in the top left switches to a vastly more usable
interface.

~~~
patrickk
Yeah, I noticed that too. Kind of ironic for a design firm to have such a
bizarre nav interface. Doesn't help that any logos have no labels attached
either. One cool element of the weird UI becomes apparent if you click the
different coloured bars on the left hand side of the page, the weird floating
boxes rearrange themselves according to their tags/metadata. This would be one
sweet way of visualising 'linked data', perhaps some thing we'll see more of
in future.

More on linked data from the grandaddy of the net:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/tim_berners_lee_on_the_next_web.htm...](http://www.ted.com/talks/tim_berners_lee_on_the_next_web.html)

